# Kraken's Reef



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone know if they have a walk in store or cant do meet ups for equipment?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

they are on this forum and you can contact member Flazky with this question

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=102

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

**

Thanks bud. PM sent to them.


----------

